# Clean slate to create



## skanders01 (Feb 24, 2017)

I have read through most of the threads here and I am in information overload! I realize that there are a whole bunch of right ways to build a support array of rollers/bunks and have read many of them here on the site.

So, here I sit with too many choices and no one that seems head and shoulders above the other. So, I thought I would post some pictures of my situation and like many others before me, ask for advice for my specific application.

Bought a '62 Alumacraft FD 6 with a '73 Johnson 40E 73D, and a '71 Metzger Machine & Engineering "Sportsman" (probably few of a kind) trailer. Anyone ever heard of this mfgr of trailers?
I Plan to sell the Johnson and put somethings smaller on the transom...don't need to go anywhere at a 34 MPH (previous owner reported) clip, so rear weight on trailer will be reduced probably around 50 lbs.

I have the trailer completely torn down, sanded/cleaned up and primed. I am ready to put it back together and am looking for advice on a couple of things:

..Should I omit the front "cheek" bunks?

..Do I really need the big side roller assemblies on that back cross brace?

..How far forward should I extend the new bunks (Plan to make new out of Trex stuff laid flat and supported underneath "T" style.)

..Any recommendations on protection/renewal of the rubber on the rollers?



Any other thoughts/recommendations are welcome.


----------



## Johnny (Feb 24, 2017)

that closely resembles a "Gator" trailer.

the 1950s Gator trailers were designed to carry deep V
wood and fiberglass boats of that era. The type you have
would carry 14-18' boats. One of the factories was
in Jacksonville, FL and they sold trailers to many different distributors
and sold under their names. Check the leaf springs, hubs,
lug bolts and bearings before you go too far from home.
there is no way to preserve the rollers - if they are not cracked
and turn freely, you can still use them. I bought new ones from ebay.
if/when you get ready to install the lights, you will have to run
the white ground wire from the hitch harness all the way back
to each light individually - the tilt trailers are notorius for not
having a good ground through the hinges etc.
I think there is a "rule-of-thumb" about 10% of the weight on the tongue.
you can modify it to SAFELY carry your boat any way you want.
I currently have a '59 Gator trailer and it also will be slightly
modified to carry a '59 Lone Star.
do you have the Gator Trailer brochure and spec sheet ?


----------



## skanders01 (Feb 24, 2017)

No, I didn't have the spec sheet, Johnny. Thank you for posting it and for the advice. I am completely in agreement with running ground wires directly to the lights. Can't count the number of times I had to troubleshoot trailer lights with poor grounds being the issue. There was no other paint under the yellow, so it was original. Sure does look like the Gator Trailer. The company whose Name and Model number are on the stick-on nameplate still exists as a machine shop in Milwaukee.

Thanks again!


----------

